# Practical Motorhome Pub-Stop Scheme.



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi just browsing and came across this on pratical motorhome
site  what a good idea  :thumbright: :drinking: i think this need our support!!!!!!!

>>>> pub stop<<<<<

ray


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

aire's with beer and food good plan how do we back it


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

How about a new category in the MHF database with an automatic feed from the website? (or maybe some volunteer to load them all)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pub stop over*

Hi

Yes I like the idea. In all honesty, I reckon you could ask at any pub - after all you could get popped up in the bar and not worry about drving home. Landlord is a winner.

Russell


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

be a good way to meet each other for a night etc somewhere local to us, cheapy  wadhurst anyone?
John


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

what a good idea


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Saruman said:


> i think this need our support!!!!!!!
> 
> >>>> pub stop<<<<<
> 
> ray


I quite agree Ray, and have emailed them to express our support.

As tuggers, Rita and I often used pub CL's as a stopover on our travels, especially for long journeys.

Jock.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Great, there is one in Newport Pembroke. That'll do nicely for tomorrow night

And then off to Ireland on the Monday


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm wondering if the two forces could join up for the purposes of this scheme?
I'm thinking that I can't see why it wouldn't be beneficial to all, mutual publicity for the two parties plus most importantly if it helps get more pubs on board, beneficial to us punters  maybe we all need to put this to Nuke and to PM. I will, so there's a start.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Add this pub with campsite*

ccasion5: Sounds good to me & it would be nice to be able to meet up with some of you over a [half] pint ccasion5: 
One pub between Wrexham & Ellesmere lake called the Trotting Mare, its on the A528 has a site which looks quite good and its out in the country so shouldn't be any problems with scallys or rowdy crowds.
http://www.thetrottingmare.co.uk/caravan.htm

We have been passed many times but never called in [which we'll do quite soon]
I've just phoned them and the cost is £12 per night [inc electric hook-up] for 2 people [extra persons over the age of 5 = £4 pppn] . all year round.
LeAnne checks their e-mail every morning [as well taking bookings via telephone] & payments via credit card are accepted
Oh yes - they ARE able to accommodate RV's as they tell me its hard standing !


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"it would be nice to be able to meet up with some of you over ..."

Vic,

How do we know which list we're on?

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Just a reminder that we have The Golden Lion pub stop.. ideal en route to and from Dover ferries.

http://motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches

Yours truly in charge while Garry is in hospital.. for those who were asking he is, at this moment, in surgery at St Thomas's in London having a triple heart by-pass..

Look forward to meeting, a warm welcome and good ale .. :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've been trying to access and enter a pub campsite into the database but all I keep getting is :-
You are trying to access a restricted area.
To access this section you need to be a registered user
Registering is easy, completely 100% FREE and only takes a minute of your time;

I AM, along with 1500 others a PAID UP REGISTERED SUBSCRIBER not one of the other 14359 unpaid "visitors" to this site so why can't I gain access . . . 
:?: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hmmm;

Were you logged in at the time you tried to submit a site? I sometimes 'log out' when i've finished and forget to log in the next day when browsing. Don't really know why I do it, but its a habit i've got.

If not, do the usual, clear all your cookies etc then log in and try again.

If that doesn't work, its a Nuke job.

pete


----------

